# Civil.........



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Excuse me if this has been asked before............just out of curiosity, who designed, and started this forum? Compared to other forums, this one stays pretty civil, which I appreciate.......


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep, same here, and lots of good info available from some knowledgeable sources too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*JS *is the founder.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Forum civility is the result of having good Moderators.

We have extremely good moderators here.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I enjoy you guys and no point in fighting if ya cant punch em in the nose.Internet bravado is a sore point with me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree. I have never really been attacked by others who might not agree with my choice of opinions or firearms. We are all in this together...even if some of us don't have the money on hand to buy the best there is out there in firearms.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Posters are many times asking for opinions and most here share theirs willingly, it is normal that they will differ and vary. Should be up to the person who asked to compare and decide. We have little reason to disagree as they are usually subjective in the first place and based on our individual experiences........JJ


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a great forum compared to some others i'm on. Lots of great knowledge. And the best part is no one makes you feel like OOOO he's a new shooter stay away!!!!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree; this forum is a fine place. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*...Yeah, but you're all wrong, and a bunch of doofuses too.* :yawinkle:

(The Devil made me write that.) :smt083


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Forum civility is the result of having good Moderators.
> 
> We have extremely good moderators here.


Agreed. I have had moments of weakness where my less-than-civil comments have been deleted and I immediately found the reasonable explanation in my inbox.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Moderators can "shape" a forum, but it's the mindset of the members that keep a forum functioning positively. Lots of good members here.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am fast believing Steve has a special relationship with the devil......JJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JS originally started it as a Beretta Forum. It got changed into a general handgun forum after just a couple of weeks. I was actually the first moderator here at the time. 

He's not really on it much. And, I believe he may have sold it/given it away, as some group took over another gun forum, and they claimed to own this one too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> JS originally started it as a Beretta Forum. It got changed into a general handgun forum after just a couple of weeks. I was actually the first moderator here at the time.
> 
> He's not really on it much. And, I believe he may have sold it/given it away, as some group took over another gun forum, and they claimed to own this one too.


Yep, this forum and a number of others are now owned by Forum Foundry, there's a list of some of them down at the bottom of the page.


----------

